# Fish Pics



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Well, it's been a long time since I've frequented any fish forums so I thought I would post a few pics. Hope you like 'em.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Very nice love the rock work.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

nice setup...is that over 6" of gravel?

how big is the lab?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Adam!  miss you :3

The tank looks wonderful!


----------



## fishandchips (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words.

Most of the tank has 4" of gravel but at the sides there is probably around 6-7". 

The Lab. is approximately 5 - 6" long.



Hey Jess! Miss you too! Hope all is well with both the human and pet families.  I will try to drop by the store again when you are in and say hi! Glad ya like the tank.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

good sized lab. Mine are 1.5-2". Growing well though. When they get above 3" I'm gong to have to sort out tanks, or something.


----------



## jarvvvv (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey i was just looking at this post.
and i'm really curious as to what breeds of cichlids are the second and third photos you posted here


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

2nd pic is nimbochromis venustus or potentially nimbochromis livingstonii 

3rd pic looks like Cyphotilapia gibberosa but I couldn't tell you which locality. Common name is Frontosa.


----------



## tooslow (Apr 16, 2008)

great pics, love the tank set up.


----------

